# Rehoming larger fish and females



## Dooner (Mar 10, 2019)

I am working towards an all male tank, mostly haps and peacocks. Since all my fish were purchased as juveniles I now have a number of females that need to be removed to reduce aggression and provide space for the males. I have a six foot 210 gallon tank. I have been transferring what appear to be females to a smaller tank and will keep them there for a while just to be sure they are not males. Also, as my haps increase in size I may not want full sized fish or multiple males of the same species. So my question is how do you find homes for these fish. Other than returning the fish to LFS for free how do you re-home them? I don't get into the clubs but I may attend one to see what they are like.


----------



## Mr Chromedome (Feb 12, 2013)

Well, you just missed the Milwaukee A.S. fall auction, but they do have a swap meet coming up Nov. 17. Really, the clubs are your best bet for getting a reasonable price for fish that you've spent time/money raising. There are at least two other general clubs in the state of Wisconsin (I can't recall the names at the momemt), and the Greater Chicago Cichlid Association isn't that far away. They also have frequent swap meets, with a heavy emphasis on Cichlids, though other types of fish often show up there.

You don't necessarily have to participate in a club to be a member - you can sit in the back and avoid people - and often you can learn things from the programs they have at meetings. Most clubs also have mini-auctions at the club meetings, but most restrict these auctions to members (big auctions are usually open to all sellers). But the most important thing is being on a mailing list so that you know when the auctions and swap meets are taking place.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

The problem may be identifying the species of the females for selling purposes. Unknown female peacock may not sell. Once you have mixed the various species you may not be able to reliably identify the species of female you are selling.


----------

